# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  ¿De quién es el agua?

## pablo cardenas

A) De las cuencas de los ríos principales.- Cualquier aprovechamiento debe hacerse dengtro de la cuenca.- Prohibidos los trasvases de un río a otro.- ¿También de un afluente a otro?

B) De la comunidad autónoma.- La comunidad tiene derecho al aprovechamiento del agua que llueve (o pasa por los ríos) dentro de su territorio.- No hay restricción la los trasvases dentro de la comunidad (Por ejemplo, de la cuenca del Tajo a la del Guadiana para aportar agua a las Tablas de Daimiel, o llevar agua del Ebro a Bacelona.

C) De donde haga falta.

----------


## gomar

Las comunidades no dejan de ser lineas artificiales pintadas en un mapa.

El agua pertenece a la naturaleza (cae del cielo) y nos la presta.

A nivel legal, yo cre que esto ya está legislado: pertenece al Estado, que somos todos, y a este le compete su gestion.
-Que dijo el estado que se hiciera el tajo-segura, se hizo
-Que dijo el estado que se haga el Jucar-Vinalopó se hace.
-Que dijo el estado que se aboliera el proecto del ebro-levante, pues se abolió.

No hay que dejar que entidades politicas como la comunidades autonomas se metan en esto, o acabaremos a tiros.

----------


## Salut

El agua pertenece de forma natural a una misma cuenca hidrográfica. No se trata de prohibir los trasvases, sino de convertirlos en una transacción económica entre cuencas con bajo precio del agua y con alto precio del agua. 

Y obviamente, sólo autorizar trasvases que cumplan unos estándares ambientales elevados.

----------

